# amplificador de estereo adaptarlo



## eltonyjefe (Nov 25, 2007)

mi pregunta es si es que se puede conectar una entrada a un amplificador casero, en la imagen que adjunto se muestran los pines con los que cuenta, incluye el l-in y el r-in, pero necesito saber a donde podria conectar los cables que se muestran mas a bajo, si no se entiende por favor avisenme.


en resumen:dar como entrada a mi amplificador un mp3, el maplificador ya cuenta con toma de corriente y salida de parlantes(bocinas).

antes en esos pines se conectaba mi esterep, pero este se quemo.


----------



## Danielv (Nov 26, 2007)

Conectalo donde dice L-in R-in serian las entradas para la señal estereo....


----------



## Nimer (Nov 26, 2007)

Los rojos van uno en L-IN y el otro en R-IN
Los negros van en GND1 y el otro en GND2
pero no sabría decirte que pasa con el relay, mute, protection y demás..

Deben ir alimentados con algún voltage, pero me mataste.


----------



## eltonyjefe (Nov 27, 2007)

gracias, pues parece lo mas logico, ahora vere si es que funciona. por cierto existe algun diagrama para hacer un miniamplificador para unos parlatnes de 1 pulgada de diametro?


----------



## zaiz (Nov 28, 2007)

eltonyjefe dijo:
			
		

> por cierto existe algun diagrama para hacer un miniamplificador para unos parlatnes de 1 pulgada de diametro?



lo puedes hacer con el tda2822 o tda2822m


----------

